# M4



## Deep6Osama (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't you just hate it when you score two Bored Surefire M4's in less than a month!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes . . . because next to my custom Leef-bodied M4 that requires no boring, those two will only end up sitting on the mantle all day long.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jul 25, 2012)

OH SNAP!

i do love my M4. it's my grail light. (not stock)


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 26, 2012)

Buy a stock one, then customize it the way you want to. 

Now would be a great time to hit the CPF MarketPlace and find one. SureFire abandoning their inca. models recently . . . Now is a good time to buy a slightly used one at a nice price.


----------

